# Shooting yourself in the foot in various programming languages



## fnoyanisi (Aug 23, 2017)

I saw this 

http://www.toodarkpark.org/computers/humor/shoot-self-in-foot.html

and this one is nice 
_*UNIX*_

```
% ls
foot.c foot.h foot.o toe.c toe.o
% rm * .o
rm: .o: No such file or directory
% ls
%
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 24, 2017)

I liked the one for HTML:


```
You cut a bullethole in your foot with nothing more than a small penknife, 
but you realize that to make it look convincing, you need to be using Dreamweaver.
```


----------



## Datapanic (Aug 24, 2017)

I took a college class around 1989 in Ada, and thought it was good.  I paid $40+ for the book (1989 dollars, mind you!) and only to find that on the second class, the Xenix OS Ada install had NO MATH LIBRARIES!  So, we shot ourselves in the foot and all got at least a B in the class because the professor couldn't verify any of our programs with the base install


----------

